# Tried a Christmas ornament



## Kenbo (Dec 4, 2011)

Being inspired by other guys ornament turnings, I tried to turn my own today. I learned one thing.........I'm not very good at the lathe. Although I'm not very proud of this one, I think that it is a pretty good first try of this sort of thing and I am looking forward to improving. I will still hang it on the tree as a reminder that we all have to start somewhere. My first scrollings were nothing special either.
[attachment=482]


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Dec 4, 2011)

very nice Ken, I gota go out tonight and glue something up now! :yes:
gotta try one.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 4, 2011)

Glue it up?!?!?!?!?! I turned these pieces seperately with tenons sized to holes in the walnut pieces and then glued everything together once all pieces were turned. Glue up!!! Got it. I told ya I was new to this.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Dec 4, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Glue it up?!?!?!?!?! I turned these pieces seperately with tenons sized to holes in the walnut pieces and then glued everything together once all pieces were turned. Glue up!!! Got it. I told ya I was new to this.



Your way obviously works well! dont change it! lol Im new too!
I'm gonna "glue up" for an inside out turned Christmas ornament.


----------



## JMC (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job Kenbo.


----------



## phinds (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks good to me, Ken. I DO tend to glue before turning, 'cause it makes everything line up better (UNLESS you manage to get your blank misaligned, then you have to just do what I do and tell everyone you did it off center for the angled effect !)


----------

